# Feeding Wet Brewers Grain



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have begun to feed wet brewers grain. It has only been three days and so far I am very pleased. I am shoveling the grain into a loader bucket and dumping it into feed troughs. It has taken the cows some adjustment in learning how to eat a feed with the texture of oatmeal.

I hope the results are as good as what people claim they are. Nutritional values seem good according to what I have read. I know there will be some variance from load to load.

It does take a bit more commitment to shovel into the loader bucket. The cost is about 1/4th of conventional feed.

Has anyone else tried wet brewers grain or have any tips on different ways to feed?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We used to have it dumped into a roofed bunker to keep all the liquid as well then loaded it directly with the loader, no shoveling.

Was using it in a TMR so if you lost liquid you lost weight and some nutrients..


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

This was dumped into a plastic tube bag. The driver said most people just drove the loader into the bag.

I was a little surprised to see the cows drinking the juice from the trough.

He smiled and said he had seen it fed about any way imaginable. Some unrolled a bale of hay and went down the hyaline dumping the grain onto the hay. I can see how the hay would soak up a lot of the juice.

This load is pretty dry.

I have an old style mixer/grinder. I was wondering if I could grind some hay and auger some of this into the mix?

I do not believe it will auger very well. Since it would be moving horizontally, it might.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

My father sold brewer's grain from Bud for a while. We'd just feed it out straight into feed troughs or mix it with corn silage. Most of the dairy guys mix into a TMR. I've been thinking about feeding it again to my herd, the problem I've run into is I don't need a big load which is the only way to buy it. And most of the places to buy from drop it from dump trailers so you need a pad or a bunker to store it on.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The truck that delivered mine dumped it into a 50' bag. The bag cost $155. It is not reusable. If I keep feeding this I may build a pad.

Right now I like the bag. It is heavy duty. White on the outside, black on the inside. This is by design to keep the feed from molding.

I saw a YouTube video from a University (Missouri?) that said they had kept Wet Brewers Grain for 210 days with minimal spoilage. That is what convinced me to give it a try.

If I do build a slab with sides then I need of figure out a way to keep it sealed like it is now in the bag.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I kept thinking about selling it at a college as hot beer breakfast cereal. Not Mapo but Beereal or something the texture just looks right.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> The truck that delivered mine dumped it into a 50' bag. The bag cost $155. It is not reusable. If I keep feeding this I may build a pad.
> 
> Right now I like the bag. It is heavy duty. White on the outside, black on the inside. This is by design to keep the feed from molding.
> 
> ...


We used to have em dump it in a shed that was sloped back to hold the water in. But we were feeding over 200 dairy cows with it so a semi load didn't last long anyways.

I might have to look into buying some dry, while I was on holiday Dad took a sample of the TMR we are feeding now and had it tested, only a little better than 8% CP, been supplementing with protein tubs but that gets expensive.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

mlappin said:


> We used to have em dump it in a shed that was sloped back to hold the water in. But we were feeding over 200 dairy cows with it so a semi load didn't last long anyways.
> 
> I might have to look into buying some dry, while I was on holiday Dad took a sample of the TMR we are feeding now and had it tested, only a little better than 8% CP, been supplementing with protein tubs but that gets expensive.


i tried protein tubs. They ate a tub each day. At $60 per, it was time to change gears.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

It is good feed, but we almost lost a new purebred bull one time on it, when he gained access to too much of it. A few vet visits and a week of pumping/diluting his stomach and he came around and eventually got back on track.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A good friend decided to give it a try over the winter and is hooked. We helped work 45 of his calves recently and they are the nicest group he has ever raised.

We are discovering a small problem with flies since the weather has warmed. His is on a slab.

I am still paying $155 for the bag with each load. No fly problem with the bag. I do need to get away from the extra cost.


----------

